# Problemas al inicio de Gentoo

## ramiromd

Buenas, yo he posteado hace unos días un problema sobre agregar Gentoo al Grub de Debian. Al fin pude solucionar dicho tema (reinstalando Gentoo).

En fin, esta mañana voy a iniciar por primara vez el sistema base de mi Gentoo y el booteo se queda en un punto con el siguiente mensaje:

 *Quote:*   

> usb-start-scan used greatest stack depth: 6535 bytes left
> 
> init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 5792 bytes left

 

entre otras cosas que dice, pero eso son los últimas dos lineas y luego para de cargar.

En google encontré una imagen sobre el "problema":

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSje3qwz1qQ0ZZXi-5uk29vFfo2lk2ivFOgzjzLRwAZkrJRt7hC&t=1

Si alguien tiene alguna pista, agradecería cualquier comentario.

Saludos

----------

## cach0rr0

parece que es la problema explicado aca: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880149.html

(en ingles)

----------

## SS3

Hola, arranca desde un live cd o un live usb y montas la raiz por ejemplo en /mnt/gentoo/, luego crea los ficheros 

/dev/null , /dev/console en la misma raiz que quieres recuperar, un buen ejemplo es /mnt/gentoo como si fuese una instalación fresca ;

# cd /mnt/gentoo/dev

# mknod -m 660 console c 5 1

# mknod -m 660 null c 1 3

Después de eso mira si el problema está resuelto tratando de arrancar el sistema de nuevo.

Suerte.

----------

## SS3

Se me olvidaba, para poder arrancar el kernel que tienes para gentoo desde una versión de grub instalada desde cualquier otra distro no necesitas reinstalar gentoo, simplemente tienes que editar la configuración indicándole con que kernel quieres arrancar y si te gusta más la configuración que tiene por defecto instalas el que tienes en gentoo que tampoco es necesario reinstalar el sistema por completo para esto.

Una buena idea para que te evites problemas futuros es pasar por aquí 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Backup_Using_Rsync

Saludos.

----------

